# Fav LIQUID foundation brush???



## jazzeeluv (Jan 30, 2011)

Whats your fav??


----------



## Mabelle (Jan 30, 2011)

Sephora no. 45 Mineral Buffing brush
  	Or Sephora IT Buffing brush. they both work AMAZING for liquid or powder foundation. 

  	I Have two of the no. 45. One for my MSF/BE and one For my MUFE HD. I sell it all the time for people wanting a streak free flawless finish. It even works with thicker foundations like the mufe matt velvets, which i find can be a cakey. 

  	best of ever.


----------



## xoxjulie21xox (Feb 2, 2011)

coastal scents bufer brush!!! amazing!!! and only $13.00!


----------



## thiscarmen (Feb 9, 2011)

I absolutely looooove the Cover FX #160 Cream Foundation brush.  It's marketed as a "cream foundation" brush, but honestly, I use it with a liquid foundation and it's amazing because it's dense enough to provide good coverage and buff it in.  LOVE!


----------



## jjjenko (Feb 9, 2011)

i love my mac 188 =]


----------



## lemonwater84 (Feb 10, 2011)

130


----------



## missminikat (Feb 10, 2011)

MAC 187


----------



## nychick1384 (Feb 10, 2011)

Sephora Professional #55 Airbrush or the Sephora Professional Precision Foundation Airbrush. One word...amazing


----------



## K_ashanti (Feb 10, 2011)

MAC 187


----------



## thelilprincess (Feb 10, 2011)

i like sephora #55 much better than mac 187 (and i was loving mac 187 for awhile)


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2011)

I use the Ecotools blush brush.. which has a compact head and is made of manmade fibre.  I also like Sephora 55.. but I always buff with MAC 187.. so in essence I use two types of brushes for a really good app...


----------



## User38 (Feb 10, 2011)

the everyday minerals flat top brush is great for this type of app also.


----------



## Romina1 (Feb 11, 2011)

Sephora #47


----------



## pinkiecharm (Feb 16, 2011)

i love using the elf powder brush its amazing for stipling and buffing in my foundation and its really cheap


----------



## imabigbully (Feb 18, 2011)

i use to use my fingers, but my friend turned me onto MAC187.  i LOVE it.  worth the money


----------



## afulton (Feb 20, 2011)

I have used several brushes for liquid foundation.  I have tried MAC's 109 but found it sheds way too much.  Now I am using MAC's 187 and loving it.  Recently I saw a You Tube video raving about Coastal Scent's Buffer Brush, so I ordered it.  I will let you know how that works.


----------



## Triniwithspice (Feb 21, 2011)

pinkiecharm said:


> i love using the elf powder brush its amazing for stipling and buffing in my foundation and its really cheap


 
	I LOVE the elf brush as well... It's great!


----------



## adruci (Apr 5, 2011)

187 was my favourite until MAC senior artist Caitlyn C. recommend that we try the smaller version - 187 it blends better over all the angles of your face.
  	she was right! LOVE IT!


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Apr 6, 2011)

I've been wanting to try the Sephora Airbrush foundation 

  	Lately I've been using Lancome's Precision Foundation brush.   It's not sold seperately; I got in one of their Holiday 2010 brush sets.  It's awesome and gives me a great "airbrushed" look with absolutely no brush marks.


----------



## FlippinFaces360 (Apr 7, 2011)

My MAC 130 duo brush i use it all the time at the counter and at home but outside of MAC my Sonia Kashuk multi purpose flat top brush or my beauty blender sponge


----------

